# Pre amps



## flm09 (May 9, 2020)

Is the Prima Luna Evo 400 as good as PB 101 as price jump of 101 puts it out of my range now. And now in price range of Lamm Ll2.1 deluxe. Any opinions?


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but it may help someone.
I like Cary Audio products. How about this one.








Cary Audio - SLP-98 Tube Preamplifier






www.musicdirect.com









SLP-98 Preamplifier with Phono Stage (SLP-98L & SLP-98P) | Cary Audio







www.caryaudio.com


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

A step down from their two box SPL-05, but it's a very good one w/ a nice phono stage in 98L. I'm also a big fan of the Cary sound. Their gear hasn't change much since David Had retired years ago.


----------

